# HCPCS code for stax splint



## Cindy Whitt (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm trying to locate a HCPCS code for a "stax" finger splint.  The ones I come up with don't seem to be what I need.  Thank you for your help.
Cindy


----------



## maryanneheath (Apr 22, 2011)

We use L3927


----------



## denarh40 (Aug 11, 2011)

*stax splint*

You wouldn't bill for application right? 

Thanks
Dena Brandt CPC


----------



## Deb Jones - CPC (May 12, 2016)

*Stax splint code*

The 2016 HCPCS book we use lists Q4049 "Finger splint, static" and has a picture of the stax splint.  Sharing this update.  We do not bill separately for the application of this splint.


----------

